# Good Betta Books



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

What betta books are good? I really want a book specifically on bettas and i want to know your reccomendations!! Thanks in advance


----------



## Tempest (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi-

I have three books which I've found to be very useful:

"Bettas: A Complete Pet Owner's Manual" by Robert J. Boldstein, Ph.D. & published by Barron's (this book has a great chapter on diseases and treatments)

"Aquarium Care of Bettas" by David E. Boruchowitz & is part of the Animal Planet series on pets published by THF

"Bettas: A Complete Introduction" by Walt Maurus also published by THF

Some of the books repeat themselves, but I've found something very valuable in each one which the other book never mentioned.

I hope this helps you!

Take Care :-D


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

If you are more interested in general Betta splendens information, including wild Betta fish information, breeding, genetics, and origin, rather than their care, then I recommend this book: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3706206&lmdn=SHOP+FOR&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No 

It is excellent and detail rich but it does not cover caring for the fish. It covers everything else really well though.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you both! I will look into those


----------

